# Order received!



## BORTZ (Apr 27, 2010)

I ordered a top screen and 2000 mAh battery. It came about 2 or 3 weeks after i ordered. It all came nice and neatly packaged. Now i can fix my DS!

jk i need a soldering iron. effff. 
Anyways im happy about the shoptemps service.


----------



## Gunmaster51 (Apr 27, 2010)

Cool. I'm happy for you dude but in the future if you make any more purchases from Shoptemp you can write about them here http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=219481


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 27, 2010)

Aw frick i totally didnt see that topic. thanks man.


----------



## Costello (Apr 27, 2010)

thanks, always nice to have good feedback !


----------



## BORTZ (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah i totally could have gotten it all from else wear for cheaper but i figured i wanted to support my beloved temp. (and i was secretly hoping for Tempy stamped box like the shop bags have on them but i didnt get one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 oh well.) 

On a side note i compleltely forgot were i shipped it to. im about 5 hours from home and i didnt know if i had sent it to the college or the house lol


----------



## lowjeep (May 4, 2010)

You might try harbor freight for the soldering iron. $3.99 on sale this week for a 30 watt.


----------

